

America’s Debt to Income Ratio as Compared with Other Countries - soundsop
http://www.creditloan.com/blog/americans-debt-to-income-ratio-as-compared-with-other-countries/

======
josefresco
In other news, we buy stuff... they make stuff. We take on debt, they pay
their bills. We go broke and stop buying stuff, they stop selling stuff and
shortly stop making stuff, which means they stop making money.

The earth is round, the sky is blue and I'm hungry because it's lunch time.

